# Leigh D4 Dovetail Jig Bit Question



## rswan12 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a Leigh D4 24" dovetail jig and am wondering what bits I can use. The manual is great and has charts showing exactly what Leigh bit should be used for different joints, material thicknesses, etc. Can I only use Leigh bits with the exact dimensions and angles, or can I use off-brand stuff.

For example, for half-blind dovetails in 3/4" material, it specs cutter no. 101 (1/2 diameter, 5/8" cutting depth, 10 deg). Could I use some other bit of 5/8" cutting depth and have it still work?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Any bit with the proper profile will work. The Leigh bits are excellent quality, and one plus is that you get an option for 8mm shanks, which are sturdier than the 1/4".


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

LeeValley sells off brand bits for the jig as well including 8mm shanks.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not even sure I have any Leigh bits. I've used Freud, CMT, and Jesada with mine and all have worked fine.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Rumor has it Whiteside makes many of the Leigh bits, but either way the Leigh bits are quality.

I use a mix of brands, as long as the length/angle are proper you are good (I'll admit that it can be tricky to find some off-brand versions of those smaller bits)


----------



## rswan12 (Feb 17, 2021)

Yea there are some funky sizes. Especially for half blind. And many of them are out of stock…

Is the 8 in the cutter number referring to 8mm? I know there are No. 80 and No. 80-8.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Is the 8 in the cutter number referring to 8mm? I know there are No. 80 and No. 80-8.
> 
> - rswan12


Yep.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd definitely go with Whiteside bits. I'm pretty sure they've set just for Leigh jigs. They are my favorite bits out there. I don't buy anything else.


----------

